# INW Raspberry



## Tanja (5/9/17)

If a recipe calls for INW Raspberry, and I can see the following 3 for sale... Which one is the correct one?
INW Raspberry Shisha
INW Raspberry (Malina)
INW Raspberry (Wera)

Or is it none of the above?

This is the recipe I would like to make...
Raspberry Cheescake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (5/9/17)

It's most likely INW Raspberry (Malina) which is sort of the default when speaking of INW Raspberry. Don't know if any of the local vendors stock the Wera version as its not very popular from what I've seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tanja (5/9/17)

Gonzilla said:


> It's most likely INW Raspberry (Malina) which is sort of the default when speaking of INW Raspberry. Don't know if any of the local vendors stock the Wera version as its not very popular from what I've seen.


Thank you!

BlckVapour has the 3 mentioned above... I wasn't sure what's what and what the difference really is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/17)

Vurve has this to say about Raspberry Wera:



> It's a little deeper flavored and 'darker' tasting. It's good. Of course, has a floral note just like almost all raspberry flavors. Mix low and keep it a background note. You get a pretty good flavor when you mix the two 1:1, usually no more than 2% total.



And ConcreteRiver on Shisha Raspberry:



> The big question is how it compares to other available raspberries. From my semi-limited experience, this has the most in common with FA Raspberry. It definitely has the same kind of candy, syrupy vibe but it's missing some of the tarter, floral realism of FA Raspberry. Sort of similar to TFA Raspberry Sweet, but quite a bit stronger and fuller without any of the weird ketchup-y notes you can get from that. Comparing it to the standard INW Raspberry, it's a bit dryer and sweeter. I'm usually a little iffy on INW Raspberry, it sort of tastes like a raspberry sucker that's been in someone else's mouth with that really juicy, wet and warm kind of texture (shoutout to my nephews for this awesome frame of reference.) INW Shisha Raspberry is a little more solid and should do a better job of staying where you want it while still having a strong, clear flavor. Most of the other raspberries I've tried have some pretty glaring flaws, like CAP Raspberry or FW Razzleberry. This is definitely less floral than CAP Raspberry and less candy forward then FW Razzleberry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Cespian (6/9/17)

RichJB said:


> sort of tastes like a raspberry sucker that's been in someone else's mouth with that really juicy, wet and warm kind of texture
> :

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tanja (6/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Vurve has this to say about Raspberry Wera:
> 
> 
> 
> And ConcreteRiver on Shisha Raspberry:


Thank you very much!

I really need to start single flavour mixing and understanding the flavours a little bit better... Only once I have done that, will I consider coming up with more of my own concoctions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (6/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I really need to start single flavour mixing and understanding the flavours a little bit better... Only once I have done that, will I consider coming up with more of my own concoctions...



Almost been mixing a year and still haven't done that. Dont really have the time and patience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (6/9/17)

ConcreteRiver has started his flavour review channel on YouTube. There isn't much up yet but he does update quite often. No bells and whistles but really, really insightful and useful flavour reviews.

He also gives probably the best advice ever to those wanting to start single flavour testing: take several flavours with the same name but by different brands, vape them side by side and do your notes on all. He does that in his Fuji Fight video which compares FA Fuji to JF and Cap. He picks out nuances and comparisons between the three which would be much harder if he tested them individually and several months apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tanja (6/9/17)

RichJB said:


> ConcreteRiver has started his flavour review channel on YouTube. There isn't much up yet but he does update quite often. No bells and whistles but really, really insightful and useful flavour reviews.
> 
> He also gives probably the best advice ever to those wanting to start single flavour testing: take several flavours with the same name but by different brands, vape them side by side and do your notes on all. He does that in his Fuji Fight video which compares FA Fuji to JF and Cap. He picks out nuances and comparisons between the three which would be much harder if he tested them individually and several months apart.


Yeah... those are very helpful! But I find flavour so subjective... so something might taste peppery or floral to one person, and not to another... Coffee tastes burnt to many people, to some not... So I do think that if you really want to get into making your own successful recipes you need to understand how each one of those flavours sit on your own pallet... No matter what good reviews come from menthol or tobacco... I don't like it! And that can go for many other flavours out there... I might hate it, you might love it... so going on someone else's profiles might give you an indication, it still won't give you the full picture for your own tastes...

And I absolutely agree that you should take for example VBIC from each manufacturer or flavour house or whatever you call it, and compare them side by side to understand the differences...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zandernwn (18/9/17)

Malina is heavenly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

Love this thread

Detail on a particular flavour - 

the possibilities and nuances in DIY are mind boggling....

So awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------

